
Show HN: A tool for editing, optimizing and converting SVG files to JSX or PNG - shadow_s
http://www.svgviewer.dev
======
husseiny
This is really cool, I love little tools like this that can help you with a
quick task when needed. One thing that would make this even better is being
able to click on an element in the SVG and choose a color from there.

------
aiibe
I used this tool for the same purpose, good alternative tho.

[https://react-svgr.com/playground/](https://react-svgr.com/playground/)

------
shadow_s
Hey guys! I wanted to develop a simple tool that would help web designers and
developers quickly edit SVG files in code and convert them to whatever they
want. Let me know if you have any feedback or suggestions on how to improve
it!

------
ericls
I don't know if this is bug or feature:

You can use hex and binary numbers on the left, which leads to invalid svg but
the preview still works.

------
numToStr
React Native section will be very useful to quickly make RN svg component.
Nice Job.

